# German shepherd puppy coat color prediction?



## rurutia

I will be going to a shelter in about a week, and a friend of mine who volunteers there said there are 7 week old german shepherd puppies that will soon be made available for adoption once she is done nursing them. I plan on adopting one when I go, i was wondering what color would the puppy be, to be this kind of color,








or this


----------



## hattifattener

you can look at my album - there are pictures of my dog 7 weeks to 14 months old. 

"vbczdt y,nhhhh bxz<sz" - Odi typed with her muzzle.:laugh::laugh:

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/members/56515-hattifattener-albums1972-odita-c.html


----------



## jewels04

Do they know anything about the parents? Are the purebred shepherds? My puppy should be similar to that color both of his parents were saddlebacks his mother was tan and black and his father was red and black. I would pick a puppy who has the black and tan markings already for your best chance.


----------



## Castlemaid

I wouldn't worry about the coat color - I'd pick a pup based on temperament. Look for an outgoing, confident pup that is attracted to people, enjoys cuddling and playing, will chase a rag or ball, and show interest and curiosity in new things, objects, and loud noises. Once you choose a pup, you'll completely fall in love with them regardless of the colour. 

Traditional saddle-backed pups start out almost completely black. By 8 weeks they have a bit of tan on the legs, chest and face, then lighten up even more as they age.


----------



## rurutia

Castlemaid said:


> I wouldn't worry about the coat color - I'd pick a pup based on temperament. Look for an outgoing, confident pup that is attracted to people, enjoys cuddling and playing, will chase a rag or ball, and show interest and curiosity in new things, objects, and loud noises. Once you choose a pup, you'll completely fall in love with them regardless of the colour.
> 
> Traditional saddle-backed pups start out almost completely black. By 8 weeks they have a bit of tan on the legs, chest and face, then lighten up even more as they age.


What if a pup is more mellow than the others? Does that indicate anything about their behavior as an adult?


----------



## rurutia

jewels04 said:


> Do they know anything about the parents? Are the purebred shepherds? My puppy should be similar to that color both of his parents were saddlebacks his mother was tan and black and his father was red and black. I would pick a puppy who has the black and tan markings already for your best chance.


yes they are fullbred, the parents are actually at the shelter as well. But I haven't seen the parents myself. Will looking at the parents be a good indication of what color the pups will be as adults?


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

rurutia said:


> Will looking at the parents be a good indication of what color the pups will be as adults?


Yes, this should give a good indication; if both of the parents are black and tan, the puppies will most likely be the same. 

A puppy that looks like this:









Will most likely look something like this when they are mature:


----------



## rurutia

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Yes, this should give a good indication; if both of the parents are black and tan, the puppies will most likely be the same.
> 
> A puppy that looks like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will most likely look something like this when they are mature:


oh thanks that's really helpful  so it seems a lot of puppies lighten up as they get older. That's really interesting


----------



## HarleyTheGSD

rurutia said:


> oh thanks that's really helpful  so it seems a lot of puppies lighten up as they get older. That's really interesting


 Your welcome.


----------



## Castlemaid

rurutia said:


> What if a pup is more mellow than the others? Does that indicate anything about their behavior as an adult?


It generally does. But maybe it is shy, or just woke up from a nap and not quite into playing yet. This is where you want some input from the breeder to find out what the pup normally is like. 

Though is you have a shy pup when you go visit, chances are it IS a shy and insecure dog. 

If you are looking for a mellow, low energy couch potato, then a mellow pup is a good choice. But the mellow pup should still not have any hesitation in approaching strangers and interacting with them, and should still show interest and curiosity in new things and loud noises. A shy pup will grow up fearful of everything, and is a challenge to take out and about and get them involved in activities.


----------

